# Surfingpigeon banned??



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi guys -- not trying to start anything here -- but I noticed today that surfingpigeon now shows up as "banned" -- and I have no idea why. Anyone care to fill me in? I searched his posts --saw nothing incendiary. Perhaps the offending post has been removed? I'd just like to know what happened -- pm me if it isn't appropriate to discuss on a thread, or whatever....thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Surfingpigeon was banned due to some very inappropriate private posts to myself and to another member here at Pigeon-Talk. His public posts were, indeed, fine. 

Terry


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Ah, a very fine reason indeed for banning someone. Sorry it came to that, but I'm sure he was given more than fair warning. Glad that you and the other moderators are keeping the boards civil. And thanks for the response and for moderating!


----------

